# Can't overclock memory - Mobility X300 128-bit 128MB



## jiggydancer (Apr 22, 2005)

The Mobility Radeon X300 that came with my Dell Inspiron 6000 notebook has 128MB of RAM throught a 128-bit interface.

I can't seem to overclock the memory using the ATI tool.  Even if I push it up a few Mhz, it would crash.   Stock speeds are 300/216 (core/memory).  I managed to overclock it to 415/216 fairly stably.  I keep it at 405/216 just to be safe.

I can't seem to do anything to the memory though.  Is this a known problem?  Or is my card just incredibly unclockable?  I'd understand if it won't overclock well, but it won't overclock at all~!

That implies that my RAM is already at full overclocking potential, or more likely there is some kind of lock on the memory.  If it is the latter, is there a way to work around it?

I read on another forum that someone was able to overclock their Mobility X300 64MB (64-bit) on their Fujitsu notebook to 391/283 stable.  If they can pump up their RAM,  can't I at all?

Thanks all~

Oh yeah, I'm using the Catalyst 4.1 Drivers that were provided by the Dell website.


----------



## jiggydancer (Apr 22, 2005)

Right after I posted, I realized...maybe it's Dell's drivers?!

So I proceeded to download some modified 5.4 drivers...

And it worked...like a charm...

The memory topped out at 317.64 MHz...according to ATITool

From 216 to 317.64...what a difference drivers make~!

The X300 is so hot~!

WHOOO ATI and ATITools~!


----------



## ivel4 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, after fiddling with my ATI X800Pro card at home I decided to see what I could squeeze out of my work laptop...
Dell Latitude D610 
Pentium M 2.13GHz  (<---- anyone know if this can be over clocked???)
ATI X300 mobile

I am using the latest video drivers from Dell's website.

I was rather impressed with the Core over clocking. I went from the default 297 MHz to a very stable 399 MHz.  I can go about 20 MHz faster, but once it heats up I start getting some artifacts.

With the ram, I was rather unimpressed.  I went from the default 217 MHz to a stable 297 MHz.  Again, I can go up to 20 MHz faster, but once it starts to heat up LOOK OUT!  Artifacts galore!!  LOL Since I only have 64Mb of video RAM I was hoping to get a much higher over clock since normally having less ram can help a little.  Oh well, I still think I am doing ok; I have read where some people were having trouble even at the default ram speeds...

When running the ATI tools V0.24 3d warm-up, I went from 23FPS at 1280x1024 32bit color to about 37FPS average.  Not a bad increase if you think about it.


----------

